
Off-Grid Cyberdeck: Raspberry Pi Recovery Kit - gbrown_
https://back7.co/home/raspberry-pi-recovery-kit
======
myself248
As I've been playing with Raspi's and Beaglebones and stuff lately, it's been
driving me nuts that EVERYTHING I do needs to be apt-gotten off the internet,
the base image doesn't even include basics like screen/tmux.

If those repos are inaccessable for any reason, I have a bunch of hardware
that's very hard to do anything useful with.

I know there are such things as apt-caches and squid caches and stuff, but I
could really use thing that goes through every apt-get I've ever done and the
top 50,000 packages on github and stuffs 'em all onto an SD card and shows me
how to use them from my commandline.

OP mentions this as a future direction for the project, but I think it's one
of the most important.

~~~
q3k
NixOS solves all of these problems.

a) define your entire system state and dependencies in a single, declarative
file

b) prebake an image based on this file

It's all done and ready, available now, no hacking around required.

~~~
KirinDave
This is precisely what every linux distro does. Nix isn't providing novel
functionality for bootable OS images.

But a bigger question for the ergonomics of NixOS: Are NixOS and Nix
prebuilding for ARM now?

~~~
q3k
> This is precisely what every linux distro does. Nix isn't providing novel
> functionality for bootable OS images.

None of them provide native, single-source-of-truth declarative configuration
that is easy to reason about, pure, and guaranteed to deliver sane results
every time (vs. something managed via a classic CM system). Oh, also one that
it symmetrical to the way the distribution itself is built and managed.

> But a bigger question for the ergonomics of NixOS: Are NixOS and Nix
> prebuilding for ARM now?

Yes.
[https://nixos.wiki/wiki/NixOS_on_ARM/Raspberry_Pi](https://nixos.wiki/wiki/NixOS_on_ARM/Raspberry_Pi)

Ports to other ARM devices are also very easy.

~~~
KirinDave
> None of them provide native, single-source-of-truth declarative
> configuration that is easy to reason about, pure, and guaranteed to deliver
> sane results every time (vs. something managed via a classic CM system).

Firstly: the Nix language isn't pure. And neither are some base Nix library
functions.

Secondly: You may find it easy to reason about. Many of us have _not_ had that
experience. Trying to do work as a developer, I felt it was absolutely
miserable the instant I needed to depend on a new package or a new runtime.
Every language had slightly different conventions and rules. You had to
relearn how any specific package worked to integrate it with another, because
there often wasn't sanity. And if you DID need to somehow interface with
something outside of Nix (say, a vendor binary not in Nix) you had to use an
unreliable environment hack.

And of course, the tutorials and docs didn't actually cover the majority of
concerns on how to add new stuff folks will inevitably have, except for a
trivial C executable.

In one case, after spending a week working out how to add a package to enable
a Haskell binding to said package correctly, I submitted package updates that
took MONTHS to propagate into the main repo, so I had to start pushing my fork
of the nix repo from machine to machine via github on my own to manage
multiple machines. It was pretty ridiculous and I regretted my choices.

I like the Nix philosophy. I respect a lot of the people on the project. But I
am not a fan of the "it is all fine and well-baked and I'm sure you can use it
too" approach a lot of Nix proponents decide to take.

You could _absolutely_ arrive at a solid installable image for ANY major Linux
distro.

> Yes.
> [https://nixos.wiki/wiki/NixOS_on_ARM/Raspberry_Pi](https://nixos.wiki/wiki/NixOS_on_ARM/Raspberry_Pi)

That's great! I'll have to try it again there if it has packages I want for
SDR work that are not comically ancient.

------
pstch
This site cannot be viewed without third-party JavaScript enabled (it shows a
blank page on both Firefox and Chrome), and this is happening more and more on
HN links. I think it's pretty sad that so many websites are adding a client-
side dependency on third-party code just to view the website. In this case,
this doesn't seem intentional, as the code is full of <noscript> tags.

I also cannot begin to understand how can a <body> tag's class definition can
take 4400 bytes. In what kind of situation do we need to apply 146 CSS classes
to the <body> tag ?

~~~
NAR8789
It's a squarespace site, and this particular behavior is pretty universal to
squarespace sites, near as I can tell.

Since it's due to the squarespace, I wouldn't really characterize this as
"third-party" javascript per se, but I agree it's annoying the page needs
javascript to even render. Boo on squarespace.

If you don't want to enable _all_ third-party scripts, try uMatrix
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/umatrix/ogfcmafjal...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/umatrix/ogfcmafjalglgifnmanfmnieipoejdcf)).
It has very fine-grained control over what assets you allow from where (it's
why I knew offhand this was squarespace). A warning though: it's got a bit of
a learning curve, and depending on how restrictive you want things, you will
probably end up spending a fair amount of time un-breaking the internet.

Needing third-party scripts isn't necessarily evil in my mind though--aside
from squarespace-like cases where a page loads scripts from the underlying
platform (squarespace, or custom domains on top of medium), the other common
case I see is loading scripts straight from cdnjs or similar. Is it really
evil or insecure to load jquery from cdnjs?

~~~
lisper
Strange, it works for me on an ancient version of Safari (9.1.3) that's kitted
out with ghostery and JS blocker. Most modern sites don't work on it, but this
one did.

~~~
userbinator
That's probably because that version of Safari ignores this little bugger:

    
    
        .site.page-loading { opacity: 0 }
    

I used the developer tools in Firefox to disable that one and the page was
instantly viewable without JavaScript.

That's right, the site uses CSS to _hide_ all the content and then presumably
reenables it somewhere in the gobs of JS, maybe after its loaded whatever
other analytics/tracking crap there is. Absolutely vile.

------
calewis
This is why hacker news, despite all its problems, is such a joy. There are
people doing some amazing stuff that I can learn so much from (while trying
not to think to hard about how lazy I am). Its not only a cool project, but is
really well photographed and documented. Thanks for posting.

~~~
soapboxrocket
Projects like this remind me of why we need to use public money for space
exploration. The extreme constraints on space exploration drive new
innovations and ideas that can flow down into our everyday lives.

~~~
sintaxi
We used public money to go to the moon and our government recorded over all of
the video footage. Can you name a single piece of video footage that is more
valuable than that which was recorded on the Apollo missions? I can't.
Governments are either incompetent or corrupt - usually both.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
The video footage may be inspiring and I agree that it's a huge shame that it
was erased but it really is of very little scientific value compared to the
other research and data gathered on these missions.

~~~
sintaxi
If the footage from the Apollo missions is worthless that would support my
claim beyond the point I made in the first place.

------
KirinDave
I really like this project! But I speak from authority, having fully
integrated a wireless and wired network and charging station into a carry bag
for work uses:

Thar Netgear switch will cut through your onboard battery like a bullet.
You'll absolutely need a larger battery if you flip that switch on.

~~~
noonespecial
You can find crummy little 100mb switches on Aliexpress that actually power
from micro USB. They're almost but not quite as bad as you think they'll be
but for only $8...

[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33047436686.html](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33047436686.html)

~~~
KirinDave
I tried one of these and I just found it was constantly drawing out 100mA+ of
current. They're really not made with portable efficiency inside.

In the end, I just found that portable wifi solutions to be more power
efficient.

------
fit2rule
This is beautiful and I am now motivated to make my own as well. And I've
figured out what I'm going to do with it.

Since 1999 I've been 'printing to PDF' all the great stuff I've read on the
Internet. As a result, I have an 36gigabyte archive of PDF files.

I'm going to make one of these ultimate boxes, and put my archive out in the
wilderness, up a mountain, behind my hut in a deep, dry hole in the rock.

That way I'll always have something great to read when I get up the scrag. ;)

~~~
mmastrac
That would be pretty sweet to share as a doomsday bathroom reading collection.
Any chance you might throw it up on archive.org?

~~~
fit2rule
Oh I dunno, it'd take a fair bit of time to vet for personal data .. I think
I'll just make it more of a family/friends heirloom installation, and for
those 'in the know' about how to get up to the hut. There's a ton of great
stuff in the archive, but I don't think its something of public interest as
much as just my personal tastes in interesting shit ..

------
nvk
Looks like my HAM Go Box with a GPD
[https://twitter.com/nvk/status/1113183963571421187?s=20](https://twitter.com/nvk/status/1113183963571421187?s=20)

~~~
ProZsolt
What do you have there? I'm a little bit out of touch with the HAM scene
lately

------
bjt2n3904
I once worked on a project trying to isolate WiFi signals. We ended up
purchasing a metal box with a conductive gasket, and were able to detect
wireless signals through the box until we screwed the lid down to spec. Just a
point of reference, I've never done EMP work... But I'm not sure how much the
copper foil will buy you. Regardless, beautiful build!

~~~
willis936
An ungrounded Faraday cage is a re-radiator.

If it's grounded you need very little material. The most important factor is
the largest gap in the cage, which dictates the longest wavelength that is
passed. Look at microwave oven meshes to see a size of gap that blocks
slightly above 2.45 GHz.

------
mycall
> Numerous holes in the case would make ingress of water or moisture even more
> common

Salt in air from moisture is also a major issue. I have lost many RPi from the
sea air.

~~~
GordonS
A bit OT, but my brother lives by the sea, literally at the top of a cliff.
He's a biker, and has owned 5 motorbikes in 10 years - every single one has
ended up badly corroded because of the salty sea air, resulting in hefty
bills.

After the first bike, he started putting a cover over them, but it didn't help
much.

Any ideas on what might help reduce corrosion? (he doesn't have a garage, and
building one isn't an option).

~~~
SiempreViernes
Afaik the traditional corrosion protection method is a decent layer of paint,
or variations thereof.

~~~
GordonS
Indeed.

For some reason cars seem to be mostly OK there, it's just motorbikes that are
badly affected. Obviously the parts that can be painted, the parts that aren't
stainless steel, are paintee.

------
dws
On the Pi at least, once you've got a card set up you can `dd` it onto another
card. Saves a lot of time when rebuilding. I tape them to their respective
cases so they're easy to find when needed.

------
russfink
I love the integrated switch! Is it meant to stand up a small cluster in a
hurry? Thinking more, what is the use case?

~~~
tracker1
I was thinking a lower power USB3 hub might be more useful, could do USB
ethernet dongles if really needed, or other options... may not be as high a
throughput, but that probably isn't the goal.

------
ianpenney
This might pair well with an Othernet kit, supposing you're in a coverage
area.

[https://othernet.is](https://othernet.is)

~~~
m3rc
What is this? No offense but this site looks like a concept mock-up. There's
no actual information besides general ideas and stock photos, and there's no
further links or reading, just an email address.

~~~
ianpenney
I can assure you, it's real! I got mine in the mail on Monday!

Caveat: I have not attained reception yet, because of obstacles.

The North America kit comes with:

\- Low Noise Block Downconverter (LNB) antenna, capable of Ku-Band reception
of the SES-2 satellite. Must be pointed very accurately: elevation, azimuth
AND rotating for polarization

\- Crappy little tripod, good enough to get started

\- An acrylic laser-cut LNB collar to hold the antenna on the tripod, which I
immediately snapped.

\- A 1GHz arm based board with embedded software defined radio.

\- An 802.11n dongle.

Here's a youtube overview of the desktop environment:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TuNVC0Vw2Y&t=281s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TuNVC0Vw2Y&t=281s)

Basically, the board receives compressed tar files in the data stream and
caches them on a secondary microSD card. You access that content with various
linux desktop apps served over a webdesktop.

------
mschuster91
For the keyboard, a random question... does anyone know a real laptop keyboard
that's available for general purchase and includes a datasheet on how to
interface it? I don't really want to go to the length OP did and build a
keyboard from individual switches.

~~~
ProZsolt
[https://hackaday.com/2018/12/04/teensy-liberates-the-
thinkpa...](https://hackaday.com/2018/12/04/teensy-liberates-the-thinkpad-
keyboard/)

------
lsllc
This is really neat, and timely -- I was just watching some of those "buying
and opening a Titan II missile launch facility in Arkansas" videos on YT.
Seems like a useful addition to one's underground lair.

------
hart_russell
Can I get an explainer on how this would help in a disaster recovery
situation?

~~~
patja
I was thinking it could be pre-loaded with tons of relevant media and
reference materials. Plus being a general purpose tool. I could see distance
sailboat cruisers packing one away, similar to how they would pack some
redundant spares of key electronics, or an industrial sewing machine like a
Sailrite, for enhanced self-reliance in challenging environments. Pack a 3d
printer in there too!

~~~
ThrowawayR2
> " _I could see distance sailboat cruisers packing one away..._ "

...where the high humidity and salt air of the ocean would corrode the heck
out of it. The author mentions that it has air vents.

A Panasonic Toughbook would be a far better choice.

~~~
nextlevelwizard
I'm pretty sure he didn't mean he added vents to the pelican case, since he
specifically states that this time he did not make holes into the case.

~~~
ThrowawayR2
He has to open the case to use it, no? Quoting from the article:

> " _I also added cooling vents- the internal Pi 4 has a fan on it, but it
> needed vents too- so if you look close you can see vents above the connector
> panel and above the display._ "

------
sl-1
Really cool! I especially liked the external EMP-shielding-box. I wonder if
it's tested and how would one test those? Put it in a microwave and see if
anything breaks?

~~~
heavenlyblue
This is not too healthy for the microwave

~~~
myself248
Put a glass of water in the microwave as dummy-load to prevent high VSWR from
reflecting back into the magnetron. Standard procedure any time you're doing
dumb shit with a kitchen microwave.

------
gioscarab
That needs connectivity via PJON:
[https://github.com/gioblu/PJON](https://github.com/gioblu/PJON) :)

------
pizzaparty2
I'd go with an x86 or 64 bit SBC because although someone compiled Linux to
run on ARM a lot of programs still can't.

~~~
nextlevelwizard
Isn't the whole point of C that you can compile it against whatever
architecture you wish? What programs you know of that can not be compiled to
run on ARM?

~~~
pizzaparty2
Any program that's closed source. But also it's just kind of a pain to do.

------
stevehawk
this is just cool as hell. congrats OP.

------
amatecha
I wonder about the keyboard though -- why ortholinear? I guess if you prefer
it...? I find it very unwieldy. Or maybe all the staggered 40% kits out there
wouldn't fit?

~~~
0xdeadb00f
Probably an aesthetic choice.

Have you ever used ortholinear layouts? (I have not). I've heard they aren't
as weird as you first expect, and you can get used to it fairly quickly.

------
NedIsakoff
I call this a fake. Look at the photos and focus on the keyboard. What is it
missing? The space bar. How the hell do you use a keyboard without a space
bar?

------
keyle
Is this the new thing now, were everything is going to be cyber-thing, built
for a post-apocalyptic world, with bullet proof shielding and water proof, emp
proof?

~~~
xwdv
I actually would really like that as the theme for 2020. The perception of an
increasingly hostile world pushes designs to reflect rugged and reliable
qualities. It would be a breath of fresh air compared to the crappy planned
obsolescence of the 2010s. Can’t wait for Apple to create a phone with sharp
square corners!

~~~
nine_k
That would be planned obsolescence of clothes.

------
userbinator
The shape vaguely reminds me of an oscilloscope.

The raised lettering looks nice at first but I think might be rather prone to
damage; inset/engraved would be preferable.

------
ajmarsh
Love that tiny keyboard, but where is the space bar?

~~~
tyingq
Certainly missing other often used keys, like colon, semicolon, comma, quotes,
/, ?, <, >. Guessing he must have some way of dealing with all that.

Higher res picture of the keyboard: [https://images.squarespace-
cdn.com/content/v1/5caa4adb92441b...](https://images.squarespace-
cdn.com/content/v1/5caa4adb92441be122fcead4/1570029451147-TEWBYE5CM1BCGJPG60PN/ke17ZwdGBToddI8pDm48kFmfxoboNKufWj-55Bgmc-J7gQa3H78H3Y0txjaiv_0fDoOvxcdMmMKkDsyUqMSsMWxHk725yiiHCCLfrh8O1z4YTzHvnKhyp6Da-
NYroOW3ZGjoBKy3azqku80C789l0iXS6XmVv7bUJ418E8Yoc1hjuviiiZmrL38w1ymUdqq4JaGeFUxjM-
HeS7Oc-SSFcg/JAY01429.jpg)

~~~
Hemospectrum
This style of keyboard is called "40%" and, just as you would press shift+1 to
input an exclamation mark, they're invariably set up with additional modifier
keys (or chorded sequences) to input the values of all the missing keys.

It's hard to say exactly how this one is configured, because it looks like a
custom layout. The kit can be found here: [https://5z6p.com/products/plaid-
through-hole/](https://5z6p.com/products/plaid-through-hole/)

~~~
tyingq
The keys chosen in the primary layout in your link seem much more sensible to
me. Trying to imagine what vim is like on the OP's keyboard :)

------
gao8a
Thats slick. Gives me alot of ideas but also makes me regret passing by those
milspec connectors on a pile of surplus.

------
codetrotter
Looks very cool. Is it comfortable to use?

~~~
q3k
I don't think comfort is within scope for this device, given its usecase.

------
_pmf_
The back panel is beautiful.

------
heckler
No connectivity in TFA. I'd suggest IRLP or better [0]

[0].
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Radio_Linking_Project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Radio_Linking_Project)

~~~
k_sze
What does "TFA" stand for?

~~~
beagle3
The fine article. In the same way that rtfm means “read the fine manual”.

At least, that’s the sfw version.

~~~
shkkmo
I always read the F as "featured"

